# Which CPU....  "best bang for the buck"???



## miloshs (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey guys, i'm in the process of buying a new PC,and had some questions in the Video Card part of the forums...  now that i got the answers on that part, im thinking of a CPU for my new config. 

Since im probably going to take Asus M2N-SLI mobo, and 2x 9600GT 512MB and at least 2gb of RAM,im thinking of which CPU to get.
Actually im thinkign between the X2 90nm and X2 65nm...  as i've read the 90nm one get a bit better performance,and overclocks better, with the downside of more power drag...

But the thing is...

I can get the X2 4600+ 90nm for 65$, and the X2 4800+ 65nm is 92$, and im thinking if its better to get the 90nm one, and save 30$ to put into my second 9600GT so i can get it sooner, or just opt for 5000+ (or better) 65nm one, and save up for my 2nd 9600GT in the coming month or two?

Oh i do have to mention that my current budget doesnt allow me to get 2x 9600GT's right away, but if i get 90nm CPU i could probably buy both GPUs at the same time....

This is one of those situations where im not smart enough to make the right choice on my own...

Oh and one more thing... do you think it is better to get 800MHZ RAM or get the 1066MHZ version to have better overclocking potential (the M2N-SLI supports 800MHZ DDR2 tops)???

tnx up front...


----------



## From_Nowhere (Jun 24, 2008)

Get the AMD Athlon X2 5000+ Black Edition (should be about the same price as the 4800, if not cheaper). That 4600 Windsor will not overclock well at all, and the 5000BE is pretty much a guaranteed 3.1-3.2GHz processor.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 24, 2008)

Two 9600's? Why? A HD 4850 or 9800GTX would be alot better imo. Less power draw.. no configuring sli and all that crap. I say a nice P45 and a E7200 tho.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138123
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115052
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161235

Then you can do Crossfire down the road if you want too


----------



## niko084 (Jun 24, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Two 9600's? Why? A HD 4850 or 9800GTX would be alot better imo. Less power draw.. no configuring sli and all that crap. I say a nice P45 and a E7200 tho.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138123
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115052
> ...



Without a doubt.... That would stomp the x2!


----------



## MKmods (Jun 24, 2008)

first before everyone goes all nutts saying get the quad  and on and on find out his location, budget and availability of part
http://www.guru3d.com/category/vga_2/


----------



## niko084 (Jun 25, 2008)

MKmods said:


> first before everyone goes all nutts saying get the quad  and on and on find out his location, budget and availability of part



Erm nobody was even going there...


----------



## miloshs (Jun 25, 2008)

Well, you see... im not in the US or Europe....  the prices here are a little higher and we dont have newegg to supply us with new stuff 30mins after they are published....  
And also no PC store has 9800gtx or 4850 on stock yet, not at least for another 2-3months...

The 3 piece combo u suggested would set me back 460$ (in the US - but probably between 500-550$ here) while M2N-SLI (87$)+ X2 5000(95$) + 9600GT(185$) would set me back 367$

and my budget is 800$...

For christs sake, PC shops here dont even have P45 motherboards... P35 CF is around 130$, and E7200 is 155$,and i think 4850 would cost me at least 250-300$...  

Yes i know, third world countries suck big time 

OMG http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121247R  here costs 450$, so go figure....

Thats why 9600GT is a very,very viable option for me...
I would so like to live in a normal place, so i can buy a decent PC and play games like normal people, but...

oh my god... if i had twice the budget...... , maybe then i could have P45, E7200 and 9800GTX 

Serbia sucks,computer wise...


One more thing, if i had 9600GT SLI machine i would have one of the best PC-s in the country, so go figure...

Oh and yes thanks for the replies


----------



## miloshs (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh and i would defo get 1x 9800GTX instead of 9600GT SLI and buy one more 9800GTX later on, but they just cant be found here...   

Lol, and if i don't sell amy old PC, im not getting the new one, so buying the whole rig except the GPU is out of the question...  

I could probably get my friend in the US to get me one of them 9800GTX's but id have to wait until october at least...


----------



## MKmods (Jun 25, 2008)

one thing if you do use a 570 SLI mobo the SLI slots will be at X8 and the 9600GTs or 8600GTs will be fine.
If you use only 1 Video card it will run at X16 so a 9800GTX or $$ card will be fine as long as you use only one.

It would really help to know what hardware is available to you (not many of us are familiar with whats available in Serbia)

Also It would help to know what you want to do with the comp, the resolution of your monitor (if gaming)

if your case can support an ATX mobo or if you need a mATX.(count the slots on the back where you connect the video card/sound card)

What parts you would like to use off your existing comp

Real budget, and if you may want to upgrade the comp later on



niko084 said:


> Erm nobody was even going there...


I didnt want to sound like a jerk, but he is in Serbia. Also he didnt know the diff between SLI/Crossfire so OCing should be out of the question for now.


----------



## dracoonpit (Jun 25, 2008)

If I may: Here is an overview of price-performance-ratio of almost all cpus, based on the tests from xbitlabs.com. Helpful, if you do not plan to overclock. If you do, then of course Intel is the CPU to buy - these days.

First chart shows CPUs sort by performance, second ranking by value (price-performance-ratio). It's updated every month.

Red = price (EUR)
Blue = index
yellow = performance

The same does exist for graphics cards, but update is pending. For graphics cards you'll also find power consumption charts, if energy saving while idleing is a point you are interested in.

I propose using only a single GPU-configuration. No SLI-lags, price-performance is greater than every SLI- or CF-setup will ever be. Sell your 9600GT since you have saved some money and go for a good card: HD4850 or 9800GTX. CPU: Definately a 65nm X2.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 25, 2008)

Well AMD is good then. Sorry to hear about the prices! Us Americans are spoiled when it comes to PC parts  I would get one 9600GT until you can get a better cpu tho cause anything more would bottleneck afaik.


----------



## niko084 (Jun 25, 2008)

miloshs said:


> Oh and i would defo get 1x 9800GTX instead of 9600GT SLI and buy one more 9800GTX later on, but they just cant be found here...
> 
> Lol, and if i don't sell amy old PC, im not getting the new one, so buying the whole rig except the GPU is out of the question...
> 
> I could probably get my friend in the US to get me one of them 9800GTX's but id have to wait until october at least...



Your drunk... HD4850 > 9800GTX cheaper, and uses less power 

Are you going to overclock?


----------



## MKmods (Jun 25, 2008)

On a limited budget where you wont be OCing AMD is a better deal. 

The CPUs made with 65nm will run cooler than the 90nm versions so I would pay a bit more for one of those.

Are there any AM2+ motherboards available to you?

and to Niko, I bet the 9600GTs in SLI beat both the 9800GTX and 4850.
(and the 4850s seem to be running pretty hot)

But one thing I notice is there seems to be WAY MORE Crossfire mobos being made than SLI ones.


----------



## miloshs (Jun 25, 2008)

MKmods said:


> It would really help to know what hardware is available to you (not many of us are familiar with whats available in Serbia)
> 
> Also It would help to know what you want to do with the comp, the resolution of your monitor (if gaming)



You can try and figure it out here if u understand something (unfortunately this PC shop has no english language webpage), usually every number u can see u can divide by 58 and ull get the sum in USD... 



MKmods said:


> one thing if you do use a 570 SLI mobo the SLI slots will be at X8 and the 9600GTs or 8600GTs will be fine.
> If you use only 1 Video card it will run at X16 so a 9800GTX or $$ card will be fine as long as you use only one.



I was actually just looking at that, and i think if im getting the M2N series ill get teh Deluxe version (that one has 16x/16x) 

Also by US standards you can call my PC a budget PC  but talking about Serbian standards you can call it a High Performance Gaming PC...   

And i usually play games on my 17" LCD (1280x1024 tops), and sometimes on my 32" LCD TV (1360x768 tops)

Here usually High-End hardware is not easy to come by, mostly because no one wants to give his 3 month pay to get 9800GX2 or SLI 9800GTX, so in most cases we get the high end hardware in 3-6 months time. Most of the people here have 8500 and 8600 series of cards.

As an example, while in the whole world 8800GT is no more a high end card, in serbia people still take it as a ultra high end GPU.

I just think that 9600GT SLI would be a better buy considering the top resolution of 1280x1024 that my monitor can support...


----------



## FatForester (Jun 25, 2008)

Yea, if you were in the States it'd be a no-brainer recommendation for Intel, but I'd say go with AMD on this one. The BE x2 5000+ is a great deal, and a 9600GT will treat you great. Best of luck!


----------



## MKmods (Jun 25, 2008)

Im pretty sure 1 of the 9600GTs would be fine for you at that resolution. Using an SLI mobo would allow you to get 1 more later.
The thing is here the 9800GTXs are now $199 to get closer to the 4850s. The prob is 2 9800GTXs would need a very powerful PS adding more to your comp and since you are using a X2 46 or 4800 CPU I think it would be too much for the CPU anyways, thats why I suggest the 9600GT (more efficient)

Is there another brand of mobo other than Asus there?

The deluxe mobo is a 590 chipset? (as far as I know the only mobos of that series that are x16 times 2) I use a Biostar N750 and its X8 with 2 9600GTs and I cant tell any difference between it and a Biostar 590  thats X16 times 2 on its sli slots)
From what I understand thats the purpose of the bridge that connects the 2 cards, to help transfer the bandwidth.


----------



## miloshs (Jun 25, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Are there any AM2+ motherboards available to you?



Yes there are but ofcourse selection is scarse, so most of the times PC shops dont have AM2+ SLI mobo....  cuz theres actually not too many people that want to go SLI (or CF)...



MKmods said:


> I bet the 9600GTs in SLI beat both the 9800GTX and 4850.
> (and the 4850s seem to be running pretty hot)
> 
> But one thing I notice is there seems to be WAY MORE Crossfire mobos being made than SLI ones.



As i've read 9600GT SLI is a very good combination and in some cases beats the 8800GT SLI combination, 3850 SLI, and in some cases even 3870X2 GPU...  Mostly on lower resolutions which is actually what i would be needing...


----------



## flyin15sec (Jun 25, 2008)

If your only choice is which AMD processor, I vote 5000+BE.

Just a word of caution on those 9600GT, I have 2 XFX9600GT, both are reference Nvidia design and they suffer from the "Black Screen" OCP. I had to keep them at stock speeds, happens less often. Any oc and they get the "Black Screen" more often. I'm not sure if XFX have fixed this problem with their newer versions, but the XFX versions I have are black fan shroud with just the Nvidia logo. Newer versions appear to have the XFX logo.

From what I read on the EVGA forum, the Palit version don't have this problem at all.


----------



## miloshs (Jun 25, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Im pretty sure 1 of the 9600GTs would be fine for you at that resolution. Using an SLI mobo would allow you to get 1 more later.
> The thing is here the 9800GTXs are now $199 to get closer to the 4850s. The prob is 2 9800GTXs would need a very powerful PS adding more to your comp and since you are using a X2 46 or 4800 CPU I think it would be too much for the CPU anyways, thats why I suggest the 9600GT (much more efficient)
> 
> Is there another brand of mobo other than Asus there?



Actually we have mostl ASUS, MSI, GIGABYTE and some shops have XFX and DFI boards but those tend to be very expensive, especially DFI...  there are also some EPOX motherboards but they ar also scarce...

Same thing is with the GPU's... mostly ASUS, MSI, GIGABYTE, some XFX's, POWERCOLOR, even some LEADTEK and SAPPHIRE...

The situation is like this...  budget stuff can be bought at the prices very similar to US, but as you go from budget to performance (high-end) stuff prices tend to go up exponentialy, and that includes every part of the PC...  including PSU

PSU market is particularily retarded...   top PSU u can get is 600-650W as no one buys Dual GPU (as i've mentioned before) os there is no need for the shops to have them...

This one shop has 1KW PSU but at the cost of 200+ euros ( 280$)

As an example http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371012 would cost 300$ compared to 250$ at newegg...  which is not that big of a difference when you think of it....  but 50$x 8-9 = a lot of extra spending


----------



## niko084 (Jun 25, 2008)

If you are not overclocking the AMD is a better deal. I would +1 for the 65nm chip though.

As for the video cards, any of those are going to be good 9600gt,gso, hd3870/4850.. Kinda go off price there, the fact you play games in 1280x1024 tells me you wouldn't need much more than a hd3870 even, I can play crysis all the way through on my old 3870 overclocked at that res, on e6750 @ 3.2 ghz.


----------



## Squirrely (Jun 25, 2008)

miloshs said:


> PSU market is particularly retarded...   top PSU u can get is 600-650W as no one buys Dual GPU (as i've mentioned before) os there is no need for the shops to have them...



That's actually the amount of wattage you need. What brand PSU's do they carry?


----------



## miloshs (Jun 25, 2008)

Codegen 6099 Black (Briza) no PSU
    Chieftec Turbo 650W 14CM FAN FULL
    SAM2 M2N-SLI Deluxe,nForce 570 SLI MCP,HT2000,DDR2 800,EC
    AMD AM2 Athlon™ 64 X2 Dual-Core 5000+ Brisbane 64 Bit 2.6GHz  65nm 65W BOX
2x PQI DDRII 1GB PC800 CL5
    SATAII SE16 Caviar 16MB/250GB ,300MB/s,7200RPM,8,9 
    DVDRW DVR-215D Black S-ata
2x MSI N9600GT/PCI-E 2.0/700MHz/1900MHz 512MB DDRIII/256B

Just as a reference...   how much would this cost at your PC store? US, Europe, Anywhere.....

List the price in Euros or $

And what do you think of that PC config?


----------



## miloshs (Jun 25, 2008)

Squirrely said:


> That's actually the amount of wattage you need. What brand PSU's do they carry?



Coolermaster, Chieftec, Antec, Corsair...  but bear in mind that Antec and Corsair are at least 50% more money for the same wattage ( not saying they're not better, but stil 120$ is not the same as 180$ when youre talking about restricted budget).

I wanted to get Chieftec Turbo CFT-650W for my 9600GT SLI setup, u think that would be plenty?


----------



## MKmods (Jun 25, 2008)

how much would a Corsair 550 or an Antec 550 cost you there?

Is there other memory than PQI?


----------



## miloshs (Jun 25, 2008)

Hah!!! Found it.... 

MSI N9800GTX-T2D512 = 359$ in Serbia, 219$ on Newegg.... 

What a downer!


----------



## miloshs (Jun 25, 2008)

MKmods said:


> how much would a Corsair 550 or an Antec 550 cost you there?
> 
> Is there other memory than PQI?



ANTEC PHANTOM 500 500W HYBRID FANLESS = 170$
ANTEC TP-TRIO 550W = 135$

CORSAIR  HX 520W PSU = 140$
CORSAIR VX550W PSU = 115$

Ah yes, forgot about RAM

PQI, Kingston, Apacer, Corsair, NCP, Transcend, OCZ

but 2gb of PQI would cost the same as 1gb of OCZ or Corsair, talking about 800MHZ ones ofc


----------



## miloshs (Jun 25, 2008)

hmmm just came by this one 

J&W MB JW-IP35-PRO
P4, INTEL P35, S.775, QuadCore, SB7.1 HD, 2xPCI-E, 6xSATA2 RAID,2xGLAN,4xDDR2 800, 2xBIOS,Solid Cap.[36]

u guys think its any good? how do you fare the P35 mobos?

its fairly decently priced....  if im gonna go intel, this is my only option (so far)

100$ for this mobo + 150$ for E7200....  could be done....


----------



## MKmods (Jun 25, 2008)

the Corsair 550 is a good one. PQI is fine as long as OCing isant important.

I have never heard of JW mobos. Its Crossfire so look for a 3850,3870 4850 card for graphics.
(save money to buy the better PowerSupply by only getting 1 Video card for now)


----------



## miloshs (Jun 25, 2008)

Just a tought:

J&W P35 Mobo
e7200
2x 1gb Kingston 800mhz
WD 250gB sataII
Corsair HX 520W
Asus ATX Midi (lol seems like i love ASUS )
DVD-RW
MSI 9600GT OC 512

770$ which fits in my 800$ budget....   but not so sure about the J&W thingy 
Who the hell are they?


----------



## miloshs (Jun 25, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I have never heard of JW mobos. Its Crossfire so look for a 3850,3870 4850 card for graphics.



So wait, did i just get it right.....  define CF or SLI mobo?! When you say SLI mobo are you saying that theres no way of running CF on that mobo or that its just not recommended (and vice versa SLi on CF board)?!


----------



## MKmods (Jun 25, 2008)

They are 2 different things
SLI is for Nvidia cards, 2 or some boards can use 3
Crossfire is for ATI video cards, 2 and up to 4 video cards on some motherboards

You can use 1 Nvidia card on a Crossfire mobo and 1 ATI card on a Nvidia board but cant run SLI/Crossfire

The 3850 is an excellent card/deal (its an excellent value) 2 in Crossfire also would be very good.


----------



## miloshs (Jun 25, 2008)

You know what... i just figured it out... what im trying to do here is to buy a 747 for the price of DC-9, and that just wont do....

I think ill go with the:

Chieftec Turbo 650W 14CM FAN FULL
SAM2 M2N-SLI Deluxe,nForce 570 SLI MCP,HT2000,DDR2 800,EC
AMD AM2 Athlon™ 64 X2 Dual-Core 5000+ Brisbane 64 Bit 2.6GHz 65nm 65W BOX
2x PQI DDRII 1GB PC800 CL5
SATAII SE16 Caviar 16MB/250GB ,300MB/s,7200RPM,8,9 
DVDRW DVR-215D Black S-ata
MSI N9600GT/PCI-E 2.0/700MHz/1900MHz 512MB DDRIII/256B

For now, just tell me how do oyu fare the Chieftec PSU? u think its any good?
It has 4 12V rails at 18A each (but i think its more like 15A each)...

I think it should be sufficent for running SLI 9600's...


----------



## miloshs (Jun 25, 2008)

MKmods said:


> The 3850 is an excellent card/deal (its an excellent value) 2 in Crossfire also would be very good.




As i've read in reviews ( on more than 10 websites) 9600GT SLI fares better than 3850 CF in 95% of the cases...
And the price of the cards is very similar (5-10$ diff)


----------



## MKmods (Jun 25, 2008)

I run 2 9600GTs and an X2 6400 on my 400 watt PS (but its a very good one)

I dont think any of us have any idea how good the PS is. We know about the Antecs and Corsairs because we have used them and have friends that have used them.

The rails output is quite possibly over inflated (just like most PSs) so I wouldnt go by it. If there is any way to get the Corsair 550 do it. 
If not the 9600s and 5000 are more effecient than earlier hardware and it may work fine.


miloshs said:


> As i've read in reviews ( on more than 10 websites) 9600GT SLI fares better than 3850 CF in 95% of the cases...
> And the price of the cards is very similar (5-10$ diff)



That is true thats why I recommended the 9600GTs from the beginning. But If you had to use a Crossfire mobo they are one of the few cards you would be able to afford. And honestly 5%, I dont think that would be noticeable in real use (the 3850 is an EXCELLENT Value, just I think the 9600 is a bit better Value)

I found a link to the Chieftec PSs
http://www.chieftec.com/tubro-power.html
They dont look that bad, may work fine but only have 1 PCI E cable for the 9600(need 2) how much more is the 700 watt version (has 2 cables)
(you can use an adaptor for the second card but its not the best idea.)


----------



## miloshs (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks again MK, helpfull as always...
will go 9600 way

tnh a lot to all of you guys, for explaining a few things about dulaling gpu's

and  and


----------



## miloshs (Jun 25, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I found a link to the Chieftec PSs
> http://www.chieftec.com/tubro-power.html
> They dont look that bad, may work fine but only have 1 PCI E cable for the 9600(need 2) how much more is the 700 watt version (has 2 cables)
> (you can use an adaptor for the second card but its not the best idea.)



Didn't i read that the 650 version has 1x6pin and 1x 6+2 pin?
Isn't that 6+2 pin connector supposed to be used for the second GPU?

And unfortunately no one has 700W version on stock so i can't get the price until i talk to the salesman, and thats kinda hard at 3am 

im checking these corsairs and antecs right now


----------



## MKmods (Jun 25, 2008)

my mistake, I missed that. Yes it has plenty. I was going to say if it only had 1 6 pin and was 650 watts that wasent too good.
By the way how much is that 650 watt PS over there?

I added up the prices here and for 1 9600 and 2 Hdds it was $671 without shipping
The PS you want($129) is more here than the corsair ($99)


----------



## miloshs (Jun 25, 2008)

650W version is 130$, and (i just found it at another shop) 700W is 138$, 750W is 145$...


dunno never had a Chieftec, but i know a lot of ppl here use their PSU's and Cases and they all praise it... So far ive had only Coolermaster PSU's...  have one in my PC now xTreme Power 430W http://www.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?language=en&act=detail&tbcate=22&id=60 and it served me excellent...


----------



## black light burns (Jun 25, 2008)

a 90nm DOES NOT overclock as high as a 65nm. The 4600+ max out 2.7-2.8ghz most of the time from time to time you get a really good chip that will do 3ghz but take alot of voltage. Most 65nm X2s get 3ghz on stock or slightly above stock


----------



## MKmods (Jun 25, 2008)

miloshs said:


> 650W version is 130$, and (i just found it at another shop) 700W is 138$, 750W is 145$...
> 
> 
> dunno never had a Chieftec, but i know a lot of ppl here use their PSU's and Cases and they all praise it... So far ive had only Coolermaster PSU's...  have one in my PC now xTreme Power 430W http://www.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?language=en&act=detail&tbcate=22&id=60 and it served me excellent...


In an earlier post you said the Corsair was $115, thats a better PS.


----------



## miloshs (Jun 25, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I added up the prices here and for 1 9600 and 2 Hdds it was $671 without shipping
> The PS you want($129) is more here than the corsair ($99)



Why did u add 2 hdds?

I guess its all about the market... things that people buy more often tend to be more cheaper than the ones not bought by many...

I actually spent two summers (2006 and 2007) in the USA, so i kinda know the situation with PC hardware out there, and it pisses me off to be honest


----------



## miloshs (Jun 25, 2008)

MKmods said:


> In an earlier post you said the Corsair was $115, thats a better PS.



Yup, but Corsair VX550 has one 12v rail rated at 40A, altho it also has one 6 pin and one 6+2pin connectors...   
You think that Corsair would be a better buy over the Chieftec 650?

Corsair NX620 is priced at 180$, but it has 3x18A rails, and is SLI certified PSU, and is also a bit over my budget 

Tnx to Black Light Burns for the reply...  i think ill go with 5000+ 65nm


----------



## MKmods (Jun 25, 2008)

I saw in your list 250 and 320 Hdds. If using just 1 deduct $60

I would pick the Corsair EASILY over the PS you picked. (even if the Corsair was more $$ I would still pick it, but because its less it such an easy decision)


----------



## miloshs (Jun 25, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I would pick the Corsair EASILY over the PS you picked. (even if the Corsair was more $$ I would still pick it, but because its less it such an easy decision)



so youre saying you would rather pick Corsair VX550 over the CFT-650? U think i doesnt make a difference that both of the cards will be on the same rail?

Ok one more thing... is it just my eyes or do you have a PC case made of LEGO bricks on your pic?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 25, 2008)

I would also pick the VX550 they are great PSUs.


----------



## miloshs (Jun 25, 2008)

the only catch is that the corsair PSU is sold in an another shop, and if i buy the whole lot at the same retailer i could prolly get a small discount...  

we'll see about that...   anyway i started thinking of the Corsair, and now im gonna go and shoot myself 

Just tell me this one...
between these which one would you choose?

1. CORSAIR TX 650W PSU
2. CORSAIR VX 550W PSU
3. CORSAIR HX 520W PSU?


----------



## MKmods (Jun 25, 2008)

dont shoot yourself, but get the Corsair


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 25, 2008)

Don't shoot your self it doesn't feel so good and it is dangerous  The VX550 or HX 520 should be fine. your rig should only need around 300w if your just running air cooling and not overclocking so the VX550 shouldn't have any problem even if you do overclock or have water


----------



## MKmods (Jun 25, 2008)

I have the hardest time picking hardware (and I get a bunch free). 

I have changed the Hardware I want to use in my SFF comp 20 times this week.
(glad I dont have a gun)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 25, 2008)

how do you get free hardware? Want to send some my way?


----------



## miloshs (Jun 25, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I have the hardest time picking hardware (and I get a bunch free).
> (glad I dont have a gun)



Tell me about it....  and it gets worse once u're on a tight budget


----------



## MKmods (Jun 25, 2008)

I am not allowed to sell/give any of it away. Usually I dont like my comps being sponsored (at all) sometimes I am weak and agree.
But I get my revenge on the Companies for forcing me to use their stuff as I usually change my mind 10X, lol...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 25, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I am not allowed to sell/give any of it away. Usually I dont like my comps being sponsored (at all) sometimes I am weak and agree.
> But I get my revenge on the Companies as I usually change my mind 10X, lol...



I see. too bad you can't sell or give stuff away.


----------

